# Erinnerung: Fair Play gewinnt!



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchten wir euch daran erinnern, dass es erforderlich ist, sich an die auf Hwbot.org einsehbaren Regeln zu halten, wenn ihr Ergebnisse hochladet. Wir freuen uns über jedes Mitglied, dass das PCGH-Extreme-Team unterstützen will und sind stolz auf das, was wir bisher erreicht haben. Aus diesem Grund möchten wir verhindern, dass die Leistung und das Ansehen unseres Hwbot-Teams durch Einzelaktionen in Frage gestellt wird. Heute hat die Hwbot-Crew beschlossen, ein gesamtes Team aus dem Wettkampf herauszunehmen. *Das möchten wir mit aller Kraft verhindern!*

Bitte ladet keine Ergebnisse hoch, bei denen Cheats zum Einsatz kamen oder der Screenshot nachträglich bearbeitet wurde. Fragt auch bei unerklärlich guten Werten im Zweifelsfall im internen Bereich nach, anstatt sie kommentarlos hochzuladen. Vielleicht habt ihr den Benchmark nicht Hwbot-konform ausgeführt oder seid Opfer eines Bugs geworden.

Ein weiterer Punkt betrifft das Teilen von Hardware und Ergebnissen. Es ist nicht erlaubt, bei einer gemeinsamen Benchmark-Session den anderen Teilnehmern Ergebnisse, die mit den gleichen Komponenten (konkret: CPU für CPU-Benchmarks, Grafikkarte für 3D-Benchmarks) erstellt wurden, für Hwbot zu überlassen. Eintragen darf nur der Besitzer der Hardware. Auch das Umflashen eines Grafikkarten-BIOS zwecks Eintragung in mehreren Kategorien ist nicht erlaubt.

Solltet ihr - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - derartige Ergebnisse aktuell in eurem Profil aufweisen, dann löscht die entsprechenden Ergebnisse. Seid bitte gegenüber Teamkollegen und vor allem den Hwbot-Moderatoren freundlich, fair und ehrlich - nur so haben wir alle was davon. Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch an "der8auer" oder auch an mich wenden. Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## DanielX (24. April 2009)

Seh ich natürlich auch so das man den ganze Wettkampf ohne "Fair Play" in die Tonne koppen könnte.

Ausserdem machts ohne ja auch keinen Spaß. 

Aber mal eine Frage zu der Regel bei der Hardware, das man bei ner Benchsession nicht die HW von jemand anders uploaden darf OK aber was ist wenn ich HW von jemanden aus meinem Team zum benchen abkaufe?

MfG DanielX


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, allerdings sollte man auch hier mit gesundem Menschenverstand agieren. Es ist natürlich Blödsinn, die Karte während einer Bench-Session für zwei Stunden zu verkaufen *hust* und anschließen wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen.  Hier wird die Hwbot-Crew ebenfalls kein Auge zudrücken.


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Schöne Erinnerung. 
Noch mal zur Verdeutlichung wegen des "Hardwaretauschens"
Es ist erlaubt die CPUs bei 3DBenchmarks zu tauschen. Bei einer Benchsession können z.B. Person A und Person B ihre Karten auf dem Core i7 von Person A benchen. Das ist aber auch die einzige Ausnahme.


----------



## DanielX (24. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, allerdings sollte man auch hier mit gesundem Menschenverstand agieren. Es ist natürlich Blödsinn, die Karte während einer Bench-Session für zwei Stunden zu verkaufen und anschließen wieder nach Hause zu nehmen.  Hier wird die Hwbot-Crew ebenfalls kein Auge zudrücken.



OK, das heißt ich kann die HW normal uploaden nur halt nicht gerade am gleichen Tag wie der Verkaufer z.B. noch was hochgeladen hatt, dann gibts da ja auch keine Probleme.

@der8auer

Das heißt man darf die HW zusammenlegen aber am Ende darf nur einer uploaden? 

MfG DanielX


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Nein. Generell dürfen Benchmarks nur ein mal hochgeladen werden. 
CPUs dürfen bei 3D Benchmarks getauscht werden. Bei einer Benchsessions können meherere Leute ihre verschiedenen Karten auf einem System (Mainboard, RAM, CPU) benchen. Müssen sie dann auch bei ihrem eigenen Profil hochladen und nicht bei jemand anders.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Habs gerade auf Award gelesen.
Ist schon ein Ding.
Das mit dem Bios wusste ich aber auch nicht.
Muß mal eben weg.


----------



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

Nur um sicher zu gehen: Ich darf schon die Hardware eines Kumpels übertakten, das OS optimieren und benchen, sofern er nicht selbst bei HWbot registriert ist???


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Ja. Wenn er die Hardware noch nicht gebencht und hochgeladen hat ist dies kein Problem.


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Mal ne frage:
Werden die einzelnen Member aus dem Team auch gebannt oder nur das Team als solches?
Weil sonst würde ich Angst bekommen...


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Im extrem Fall das Team und die verdächtigen Member. Jeder der sich an die Spielregeln hält hat nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

Dann habe ich nichts zu befürchten. Ich mach zwar nur wenige Punkte, die aber auf ehrliche Art und Weise.


----------



## andR_ (24. April 2009)

Ich bin gerade vom Hocker gefallen, als ich nach Hause gekommen bin... meine Screens sind alle i.O. und jegliche Hardware die ich gebencht habe, war mein Eigentum, wurde trotzdem gesperrt. Find das ganze irgendwo nachvollziehbar, trotzdem hätte genauer nachgeprüft werden müssen, welche Mitglieder expliziet davon betroffen waren. Selbst Mitglieder mit 0 Punkten wurden gesperrt und denen kann nun weißgott niemand Betrug nachtragen...

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Bist du von Freeocen?


----------



## andR_ (24. April 2009)

Ja bin ich, S-Moderator da und hab mit viel Geld und Mühe die Scores erarbeitet und die beziehen sich bei mir nur auf einen CPUz Screen, der nur Testweise oben war und kurz darauf durch nen viel höheren selbst unter LN2 erreichten Score ersetzt wurde somit schon ewig alt und garnicht mehr in der Wertung war, eigentlich sollte er sogar gelöscht gewesen sein, aber bei HWBot funktioniert ja auch alles immer so Prima mit der Seite -_-

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Tja, als Supermoderator bist du ja auch verantwortlich... finde das statement auf freeocen.de gaz ok...
Revoltieren sollte man gegen die HWbot-Crew auf keinen Fall


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Ja, andR wird in der Hwbot-Meldung erwähnt. Ich möchte hierbei betonen, dass das letztendlich eine Sache zwischen Freeocen, den einzelnen Mitgliedern und Hwbot ist. Ihr dürft gerne über die Hwbot-Regularien etc. diskutieren, aber bitte vergesst dabei nicht, dass jede(r/s) bei Hwbot registrierte Teilnehmer/Team den Nutzungsbedingungen zustimmt. Insofern kommt ihnen auch die Entscheidungsrolle bzw. das Hausrecht zu.


----------



## sn@ke (24. April 2009)

Genau so schaut es aus, aber das ihr das einzige Forum seid das extra ein Thema daraus macht finde ich mehr als fragwürdig.
Denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr jemanden an die Wand stellt.

Sn@ke


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Was hat das mit an die Wand zu stellen zu tun?
Und wenn hast du dich selber vor die Wand gestellt und alle schauen jetzt hin!
Der eigentliche Sinn dieses Thread ist unsere Leute davor zu Warnen dasselbe zu machen.
Und du wirst nicht abstreiten da da was nicht ganz koscher war,oder?


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was hat das mit an die Wand zu stellen zu tun?
> Und wenn hast du dich selber vor die Wand gestellt und alle schauen jetzt hin!
> Der eigentliche Sinn dieses Thread ist unsere Leute davor zu Warnen dasselbe zu machen.
> Und du wirst nicht abstreiten da da was nicht ganz koscher war,oder?




Anzugeben das ein Team gesperrt wurde ist ja eine Sache aber dann verlinken welches Team da hätte man auch gleich den Teamnamen schreiben können. 
Und das ist defenitiv nicht OK das ist also schon fast als Rufmord und verleumdung auszulegen


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Stimmt Schnitzel zu. Das ist kein Urteilen über euch, sondern ihr seid der Anlass dafür, unser Team darüber zu informieren, dass die _Regeln bei den Screenshots und generell für die Benchmarks zu achten sind._
Ich finde, Sn@ke hat schon richtige Worte gefunden. Anzweifeln sollte man die Aktion von der Crew nicht, sharing ist halt unfair. Und Aufgabe eines Supermoderators ist es u.a., es zu unterbinden...



> Anzugeben das ein Team gesperrt wurde ist ja eine Sache aber dann verlinken welches Team da hätte man auch gleich den Teamnamen schreiben können.
> Und das ist defenitiv nicht OK das ist also schon fast als Rufmord und verleumdung auszulegen


Hust Hust... Rufmord? Wir haben lediglich die News vom Hwbot zitiert/zusammengefasst. Mehr nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (24. April 2009)

Ich wäre ja stark dafür das das hier mal schnell geschlossen wird
Aber das man unbedingt die "news" von HWbot, in der das Team erwähnt wird, verlinken muss finde ich jetzt nicht so toll.
zudem hat Snake ja bei Freeocen ein Statement abgegeben


----------



## andR_ (24. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Und Aufgabe eines Supermoderators ist es u.a., es zu unterbinden...



Bin ich Kindergärtner? Eure Mods und Admins überprüfen ja wohl auch net jeden User, sonst wäre dieser Thread ja wohl hinfällig.

Gruß


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja stark dafür das das hier mal schnell geschlossen wird
> Aber das man unbedingt die "news" von HWbot, in der das Team erwähnt wird, verlinken muss finde ich jetzt nicht so toll.
> zudem hat Snake ja bei Freeocen ein Statement abgegeben



Ceres da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu 

Und das sharing kann man nur unterbinden wenn man von jeden der irgendwas hochlädt erstmal die rechnungen einfordert.
Und wie Sn@ke scho sagte er übernimmt ja auch die verantwortung für das was geschen ist und das das nicht OK war weiß er auch. aber das hat weniger was damit zu tun wie das Hier gehandhabt wird.


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Spoiler



E8600 / 4870X2 - Aquamark ranking
Snake, Cool, andR, Batista and BlackIce all use the same Commando setup with the same Vga cards. Furthermore, this is what we find when checking the 4870X2 results for the time of screenshot in the validation picture:

05:09 - 326396 - Sn@ke
15:11 - 325742 - Sergmann
04:59 - 324484 - Blue-Icemen
03:35 - 323215 - Sn@ke
19:31 - 317693 - Mac_0c
19:15 - 314679 - The_Bencher

Scores performed in the same time window have similar looking screenshot verifications.



Ok, aber die Tatsache, dass ein Teamführer direkt involviert war, spricht auch nicht für die Moderatoren / Team Captains...

Ist ja auch egal, ihr habt eure Meinung ja kundgetan.


----------



## andR_ (24. April 2009)

Hab ich bereits was zu gesagt, lesen bildet 

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (24. April 2009)

Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen 

SCHLIEßEN


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ok, aber die Tatsache, dass ein Teamführer direkt involviert war, spricht auch nicht für die Moderatoren / Team Captains...
> 
> Ist ja auch egal, ihr habt eure Meinung ja kundgetan.



Was haben Moderatoren vom Forum damit zu tun Forum und HWbot team sind in diesem fall 2 paar schuhe.
Klar sollte man das Unterbinden und OK ist es auch nicht darum geht es ja auch nicht sonder um die handhabe wie sie hier geschiet eigene mitglieder nochmal informieren ist ja auch Ok aber da muss man dann nicht den Namen des Team angeben ob direckt oder indireckt ist da egal


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Jeder, der beim Hwbot ist, sieht das doch innerhalb einer Sekunde, wenn er auf dei Main geht...
Aber egal, ich werde hier nicht weiter diskutieren. Es ist alles gesagt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (24. April 2009)

*hust* *hust*
naja also irgendwie finde ich auch das Morph recht hat
so sehr ich auch zu PCGHX stehe aber das ist eine der Aktionen wo ich meine, das man das anders hätte machen können (genau wie bei den MDPC Artikeln)


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

ob das bei Hwbot steht ist ja auch noch eine andere sache das es HWBOT und besagtes FORUM betrifft 

aber NICHT das PCGHX


----------



## BamBuchi (24. April 2009)

~Morph~ schrieb:


> ob das bei Hwbot steht ist ja auch noch eine andere sache das es HWBOT und besagtes FORUM betrifft
> 
> aber NICHT das PCGHX




Eben... Stimm ich voll zu


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

Ich habe den Link zur News von HWBot entfernt wobei es im Prinzip auch egal ist. Dieser Thread existiert um unserem Team zu helfen und nicht um Freeocen in irgend einer Weiße an die Wand zu stellen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

Warum habe ich den Link reingesetzt? Ganz einfach: Ich kann hier viel über Hwbot erzählen, aber letztendlich zählt wie ich bereits dargelegt habe die Entscheidung der Hwbot-Crew. Deshalb soll jeder User, den es interessiert, die Begründung im Original nachlesen. Mir geht es doch nicht darum, ein Team bloßzustellen (warum überhaupt ), sondern das PCGHX-Team darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Gefahr REAL ist und Ernst genommen werden MUSS. Genau das wurde heute bei Hwbot eindrucksvoll bewiesen.
Bitte nicht mehr reiniterpretieren, als dasteht.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Ich versteh ehrlichgesagt euer Problem nicht.
Einer oder mehrere von euch hat(haben) ******* gebaut und hat dann nicht auf die Mail reagiert.
Und zwar sofort.Wenn ein so schwerwiegender Vorwurf in der Luft liegt dann hab ich sofort zur Klärung beizutragen und nicht erst nachdem mir die fraglichen Leute geantwortet haben.
Ein einfaches sofortiges "Ich gehe der Sache nach" hätte ja wahrscheinlich für einen Aufschub und für die Klärung gereicht.

Und nochmal
Jeder der bei HWbot ist weis das es um Freeocen.de geht.
Da macht es keinen Unterschied ob hier der Teamname genannt wird oder nicht.
Und auch nicht ob das im HWbot-Thread oder wie hier in einem gesonderten Thread passiert.


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlichgesagt euer Problem nicht.
> Einer oder mehrere von euch hat(haben) ******* gebaut und hat dann nicht auf die Mail reagiert.
> Und zwar sofort.Wenn ein so schwerwiegender Vorwurf in der Luft liegt dann hab ich sofort zur Klärung beizutragen und nicht erst nachdem mir die fraglichen Leute geantwortet haben.
> Ein einfaches sofortiges "Ich gehe der Sache nach" hätte ja wahrscheinlich für einen Aufschub und für die Klärung gereicht.
> ...



Dazu sag ich mal erstmal alles lesen dann was dazu sagen 

Sn@ke hat noch gestern abend auf die mail geantwortet aber einfach mal was dazu sagen wo mien keine ahnung von hat respekt dafür 

aber anscheinend ist lesen ja nicht deine stärke 


sorry das musste nun mal raus Ich frage mich manchmal was sich manche denken ohne irgendwelches Hintergrundwissen einfach mal irgendwas "kluges oder auch nicht Kluges" von sich zugeben.

Es ist ja nichts dagegen einzuwenden das Ihr euer Team warnen wollt ist ja auch ok 

@ Stephan das du niemand an die wand stellen willst ist mir schon klar nur ich denke jeder der bei hwbot im team ist kann auch auf die Hompage gehen und sieht die news sofort so das ihr sie nochmal mehr ins gespräch bringt was auch user betrifft die sich nicht mit hwbot auseinander setzen.
was im Hwbot gelaufen ist ist nicht OK das sagt Sn@ke ja auch in seinem statement.
aber das muss sich ja nicht auf das normale Forum ausweitten. 


gruß Morph


----------



## BamBuchi (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlichgesagt euer Problem nicht.
> Einer oder mehrere von euch hat(haben) ******* gebaut und hat dann nicht auf die Mail reagiert.
> Und zwar sofort.Wenn ein so schwerwiegender Vorwurf in der Luft liegt dann hab ich sofort zur Klärung beizutragen und nicht erst nachdem mir die fraglichen Leute geantwortet haben.
> Ein einfaches sofortiges "Ich gehe der Sache nach" hätte ja wahrscheinlich für einen Aufschub und für die Klärung gereicht.
> ...





Kein Plan aber hier was posten?

Sn@ke hat sofort darauf geantwortet.


Also erstmal überlegen was man sagt..


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

Ich kann sehrwohl lesen!



> Note that we have given Sn@ke the chance to respond to this allegations *a few days ago*



Und den Sarkasmus könnt ihr euch auch sparen.



> Sn@ke hat noch gestern abend auf die mail geantwortet aber einfach mal was dazu sagen wo mien keine ahnung von hat respekt dafür



Bevor das jetzt zu persönlich wird ziehe ich mich lieber zurück.


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich kann sehrwohl lesen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dazu gibt es dann noch die 2te seite geschrieben von Malk der es für Sn@ke übersetzt hat und persönlich werden sollte es nicht 

*Comment* from *mAlkAv!An*
*Time:* April 24, 2009, 12:46 PM
Well actually we send a statement in english yesterday to Massman, I'm wondering what happened that he did not receive any answer.

The new will be available in english soon.


edit: sorry wollte dich nicht so angreifen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

~Morph~ schrieb:


> aber das muss sich ja nicht auf das normale Forum ausweitten.


Ganz meine Meinung - deshalb befindet sich der Thread im Hwbot-Teamforum und nicht auf der Hauptseite als News, als globale Ankündigung im Forum oder im allgemeinen Benchmark-Bereich.

@all: Bleibt bitte höflich. Ihr kennt bestimmt den Spruch mit dem Wald und dem Herausschallen.


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @all: Bleibt bitte höflich. Ihr kennt bestimmt den Spruch mit dem Wald und dem Herausschallen.



Ja sorry mit mir sind ein wenig die Pferde durchgegangen  
ich geb mal ne runde  zur wiedergutmachung


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

Joa ich denke, hier wird einiges zu heiß gekocht...
Die Member von Freeocen.de lassen Dampf ab, PCGH-Member verteidigen den Thread und die These, dass man Freeocen damit schade.

Wollen wir nicht im Interesse aller die Diskussion beenden und uns nicht noch weiter ins Lächerliche ziehen? Das wäre ein Zeichen der Vernunft.
Weiterhin ist sowieso schon alles gesagt und wiederholt worden, neue Aspekte werden nicht erwähnt. Wir müssen uns ja nicht wie Kinder benehmen.

Auf uns alle, PCGH und Freeocen


----------



## andR_ (24. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa ich denke, hier wird einiges zu heiß gekocht...
> Die Member von Freeocen.de lassen Dampf ab, PCGH-Member verteidigen den Thread und die These, dass man Freeocen damit schade.
> 
> Wollen wir nicht im Interesse aller die Diskussion beenden und uns nicht noch weiter ins Lächerliche ziehen? Das wäre ein Zeichen der Vernunft.
> ...



Gute Idee


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa ich denke, hier wird einiges zu heiß gekocht...
> Die Member von Freeocen.de lassen Dampf ab, PCGH-Member verteidigen den Thread und die These, dass man Freeocen damit schade.
> 
> Wollen wir nicht im Interesse aller die Diskussion beenden und uns nicht noch weiter ins Lächerliche ziehen? Das wäre ein Zeichen der Vernunft.
> ...



da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Schnitzel (24. April 2009)

OK.
Aber ich hab gerade das hier gelesen.

Zitat mAlkAv!An


> Just as short info: He did response to your message, *which was send yesterday, not a fey days ago.*
> And the answer was in english because imo there is no german hwbot team member.


Ja wat denn nu?
Wenn ihr wirklich nur einen Tag zum reagieren hattet würde das zwar an der  Tatsache anfürsich nichts ändern,
allerdings wäre die Frist dann wirklich sehr kurz.


----------



## CeresPK (24. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa ich denke, hier wird einiges zu heiß gekocht...
> Die Member von Freeocen.de lassen Dampf ab, PCGH-Member verteidigen den Thread und die These, dass man Freeocen damit schade.
> 
> Wollen wir nicht im Interesse aller die Diskussion beenden und uns nicht noch weiter ins Lächerliche ziehen? Das wäre ein Zeichen der Vernunft.
> ...



Jepp bin ich auch dabei


----------



## ~Morph~ (24. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> OK.
> Aber ich hab gerade das hier gelesen.
> 
> Zitat mAlkAv!An
> ...



die frist ist wirklich extrem kurz um überhaupt nachzuvollzeihen was wo nun ist und auch jeden zu erreichen der unter verdacht steht und ein paar tage ist das nicht her oder maximal wörtlich zunehmen also 2 tage


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Joa ich denke, hier wird einiges zu heiß gekocht...
> Die Member von Freeocen.de lassen Dampf ab, PCGH-Member verteidigen den Thread und die These, dass man Freeocen damit schade.
> 
> Wollen wir nicht im Interesse aller die Diskussion beenden und uns nicht noch weiter ins Lächerliche ziehen? Das wäre ein Zeichen der Vernunft.
> ...



Schöne Worte 
Die Frist ist sehr kurz, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Allerdings habe ich schon vorher von der Sache erfahren. Fragt mich aber blos nicht wo ich das gelesen hatte...


----------



## mAlkAv (24. April 2009)

Eines vorweg: Habt euch lieb 
Ich bin in beiden Foren aktiv und gerne unterwegs und zudem sind es auch die beiden in denen ich meine meisten Beiträge verfasst habe. Zwar deutlich mehr bei Freeocen, aber dort bin ich schließlich auch Moderator.


Da ich und DopeLex (der aber zur Zeit meist offline ist) bei Freeocen unter anderem für den internationalen Bereich verantwortlich sind, kommt uns auch jegliche Übersetzer Arbeit zu.
Daher kann auch ganz genau sagen wann Sn@ke die Mail bekommen hat und wann die Antwort rausgegangen ist.
Beides war gestern und zwischen Posteingang und -ausgang sind gerade einmal ein paar Stunden vergangen; letzerer war auch nicht erst Abnds sondern am Nachmittag (vor 16Uhr).

Das das nichts ändert ist klar denn die Entscheidung ist definitiv und Massman hat die Mail anscheinend nicht bekommen obwohl ich ihm die Nachricht heute nochmal hab zukommen lassen.
Aber eventuell hätte es das Team am Leben gehalten, so haben wir ALLE ein schlechtes Image weg und müssen zwar nicht bei null aber wieder klein anfangen.


Gruß


Edit:
Dass wir "angeschwärzt" wurden ist uns auch bekannt; dies ist auf eine schon ältere Fehde zurückzuführen und stellt. Das es aber so prompt enden würde war nicht abzusehen.


----------



## Aerron (19. Februar 2011)

moin ....... erst mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1 platz in der Teamwertung 


Mir ist auf gefallen das mir Ergebnisse aberkannt wurden weil man meinte das die Hardware nicht sollche Punkte machen kann ,(reichte ja aus wenn  ein Einzelder das meinte ) Fand es schlim da ich zu der Zeit recht oft die Hardware schon abgestossen hab und kein referenz Ergebnis nach weisen konnte . Hab mir dann ein Haufen an resauls andere HW Bot Member angeschaut die man dann auch hätte ankreiden können . Ich bin kein extrem bencher sondern baue PC s die Altags tauglich sind ,find es schade das einen dann sollche Erfolge nicht gegönnt werden .


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Vaykir (19. Februar 2011)

Ja solche Leute, die vllt. einfach nur durch die Ergebnisse tabben und alles ankreiden, was auch nur etwas unrealistisch aussieht, gibts bestimmt zu hauf.

Sicher ist das schade, erst recht, wenn man kein extrem Bencher ist und "mal gerade" neue Ergebnisse posten kann. Ich hab auch schon einige Shots gesehen, die niemals stimmen können, auch nicht mit maximalen Tweaking.

Aber es gibt solche, die das als ernst zu nehmenden Wettkampf sehen, incl. Sabotage und es gibt solche, die es aus Hobby machen. Damit müssen sich leider alle Beteidigten zufrieden geben.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (27. November 2012)

Mal eine Frage, da sich die HWBot Regeln nicht deutlich dazu äußern:
Ist es erlaubt, den Benchmark im abgesicherten Modus durchzuführen? Im Prinzip ist es ja nichts weiter, als Windows nur mit den nötigsten Programmen und Diensten zu starten...in wPrime 32m konnte ich so fast 1sek. herausholen.


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2012)

Ja, da darfst du alles verwenden was du willst. Auch der Diagnosemodus ist erlaubt.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (27. November 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Aber warum nutzen das so wenige? Wenn ich mein Ergebnis einstelle, bin ich allen die meine CPU haben *WEIT* vorraus.


----------



## Aer0 (28. November 2012)

darf man auch die priorität des bench programmes auf echtzeit stellen?


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2012)

Jepp auch das ist erlaubt


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2012)

Du darfst fast alles verändern so lange es nichts am Benchmark selbst ändert. Da gibts nur wenige Ausnahmen


----------



## MessmakerOC (3. Dezember 2012)

Welche Betriebssysteme sind eigentlich erlaubt? Könnte man die Benchmarks auch unter Linux laufen lassen z.B. mit Wine bzw. ist das zugelassen?

Mfg Marcus


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2012)

Es sind nur normale Windows Betriebssysteme erlaubt. Also z.B. Windows 98, 2000, ME, XP, Vista, 7, 8 usw.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo steht das eigentlich Roman? In den Regeln steht das jedenfalss net^^


----------



## MessmakerOC (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich habs auch nicht gefunden Moose, deswegen ja diese Frage


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass es so ist 

Spontan habe ich diesen Beitrag hier gefunden: hwbot.org - View Single Post - Benching on a cluster

Aber ich mach mich mal schlau.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich mein mit meinen Linux Kenntnissen, lol da bleib ich eh bei Windows, auch wenn es nicht immer das macht, was ich will


----------

